# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Samkey Server 6 Credits Pack

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Samkey Server 6 Credits Pack *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:      *Samkey Server Credits* enable fast and easy unlocking of Samsung phones. 
Please,
 don't confuse Samkey Server Credits with Samkey TMO Server Credits and 
keep in mind, that it doesn't support Samkey TMO software.      *Download Software:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Features* One button click operationPhone's warranty, user-data and memory remain unchangedNew Exynos direct code read (4 credits needed). KNOX must be "0" to read codesNo root requiredNo need to downgrade or flash your phoneOriginal Factory Unlock Codes calculationFully independent serverSupports latest 2017 firmware versionsSupports Android 4, 5, 6, 7, 7.1 versionsSupports latest 2017 security patches   *Supported Models**Exynos/SpreadTrum/MTK (1 Credit Needed)*SM-A310FSM-A310FDSM-A310HSM-A310MSM-A310MDSM-A310N0SM-A310YSM-A310YDSM-A5108SM-A510FSM-A510FDSM-A510MSM-A510MDSM-A510KSM-A510LSM-A510SSM-A510YSM-A510YDSM-A7108SM-A710FSM-A710FDSM-A710MSM-A710MDSM-A710HSM-A710KSM-A710LSM-A710SSM-A710YSM-A710YDSM-J105HSM-J105FSM-J106HSM-J106FSM-J110HSM-J100FSM-J111FSM-J120ASM-J120AZSM-J120FSM-J120FDSM-J120FNSM-J120FZSM-J120GSM-J120GDSM-J120HSM-J120HDSM-J120MSM-J120MDSM-J120WSM-J120ZNSM-J320ASM-J320FSM-J7108SM-J710FSM-J710FDSM-J710FNSM-J710FQSM-J710GNSM-J710MNSM-J710KSM-G610FSM-G610KSM-G610ISM-G610SSM-Z200SM-Z300HSM-G531SM-G532GSM-G532FSM-G550SM-N9208SM-N920ASM-N920CSM-N920CDSM-N920FSM-N920KSM-N920LSM-N920SSM-N920GSM-N920ISM-N920W8SM-N9287SM-N9287CSM-Z130HSM-Z130FSM-A800FSM-A800ISM-J320HSM-J200HSM-J200FSM-J210FSM-J700HSM-J700MSM-J700FSM-J700FDSM-J700PSM-J700MDSM-J700HDSM-G313HSM-G313HUSM-G313HNSM-G313HZSM-G313MSM-G313MLSM-G313MUSM-G313MYSM-G316HSM-G316HUSM-G316MSM-G316MLSM-G316MYSM-G318HSM-G318HUSM-G318HZSM-G318MSM-G318MLSM-G318MZSM-G350ESM-G355HSM-G355HNSM-G355MSM-G355WSM-G360HSM-G360HUSM-G361HSM-G361HUSM-G610YSM-G890ASM-G903FSM-G903FDSM-G903WSM-G903MSM-G903MDSM-G920KSM-G920LSM-G920SSM-G920FSM-G920FDSM-G920ISM-G920ASM-G920AZSM-G920W8SM-G925FSM-G925FDSM-G925ISM-G925ASM-G925W8SM-G925KSM-G925LSM-G925SSM-G928FSM-G928FDSM-G928ISM-G928ASM-G928CSM-G928GSM-G928W8SM-G928KSM-G928LSM-G928SSM-G928N0SM-G935FSM-G935KSM-G935LSM-G935SSM-G935W8SM-N930FSM-N930KSM-N930LSM-N930SSM-N935FSM-N935KSM-N935LSM-N935SSM-J210GSM-J210HSM-G930FSM-G930W8SM-G930XSM-G930KSM-G930LSM-G930SSM-Z130SM-T3777SM-T377ASM-T377WSM-T585SM-T585CSM-T585N0SM-T587SM-T715SM-T715CSM-T715YSM-T715MSM-T715N0  *Qualcomm (3 Credits Needed)*SM-G386FSM-G386SM-G386USM-G386WSM-G360ASM-G3608SM-G360FSM-J3109SM-J3109SM-J3110SM-J7109SM-P355SM-P355CSM-P355MSM-P355YSM-P355BSM-P355NSM-P355KSM-P555SM-P555CSM-P555MSM-P555YSM-P555NSM-P555KSM-P555LSM-P555SSM-P605SM-P605MSM-P605LSM-P605KSM-P605SSM-P905MSM-P905F0SM-P905VSM-P907ASM-G710SM-G720N0SM-G357FZSM-G870FSM-G870WSM-G720ASM-N9200SM-G920VSM-G920PSM-G920RxSM-G925VSM-G925PSM-G925RxSM-G928PSM-G928RxG3502LG3502G3508JG3509IG3518G3559G3586VG3589WSM-G7106SM-G7108SM-G7108VSM-G7109SM-G9208SM-G9209SM-G9250SM-G9280SM-G9298SM-G5520SM-G890ASM-G930PSM-G930R4SM-G930R6SM-G930R7SM-G930VLSM-G7202SM-G5700SM-G750HSM-G360PSM-G360FYSM-G3606SM-G5306SM-G5308SM-G5309SM-G360VSM-G360R6SM-C501XSM-C900XSM-G1650SM-G600FSM-G600FYSM-G600SSM-G6000SM-G800FSM-G800HSM-G800HQSM-G800MSM-G800YSM-G800R4SM-G850ASM-G850WSM-G8508SM-G8508SSM-G860SM-G860PSM-G7200SM-G7105SM-G7102SM-G9200SM-E7000SM-J5009SM-A3000SM-A3009SM-A5009SM-E700MSM-A300FSM-A300FUSM-A300FNSM-A300HSM-A300MSM-A300YSM-A300YZSM-A300GSM-E500FSM-E500HSM-E500YSM-E500MSM-E700FSM-E700HSM-E7009SM-J500FSM-J500FNSM-J500GSM-J500HSM-J500MSM-J327SM-J327R4SM-J327R6SM-G9198SM-G530FQSM-G530R4SM-G530R7SM-G530MUSC-01JSC-02FSC-02GSC-03GSC-01HSC-05GSC-T21SM-A5000SM-A500FSM-A500F1SM-A500FQSM-A500FUSM-A500GSM-G900ASM-G900AZSM-G900FSM-G900TSM-G900T1SM-G900T2SM-G900T3SM-G900FDSM-G900ISM-G900LSM-G900MSM-G900MDSM-G9006WSM-G9008WSM-G9009WSM-G9009DSM-G901FSM-A500HSM-A500HQSM-A500KSM-A500LSM-A500YSM-A500YZSM-A500XZSM-A500MSM-A500SSM-A500WSM-A5100SM-A7000SM-C7010SM-A7100SM-A8000SM-A9000SM-A9100SM-A910FSM-G930AZSM-J320N0SM-J320YSM-J320YZSM-J100VPPSM-J3300SM-J320ZNSM-J5108SM-J510FSM-J510FNSM-J5007SM-J5008SM-J510FQSM-J510GNSM-J510HSM-J510KSM-J510LSM-J500MSM-J500N0SM-J500YSM-J510MNSM-J510SSM-J510UNSM-J727VSM-J727VPPSM-G6100SM-J3110SM-J3119SM-C9008SM-C900YSM-J327VSM-J327VPPSM-G1600SM-N9300SM-N930ASM-N930W8SM-N930R4SM-N930R6SM-N930R7SM-W2017SM-W2018SM-J320VPPSM-J320VSM-J3119SSM-J3308SM-G892ASM-G892USM-G5528SM-G3609SM-G360AZSM-G386SM-G386WSM-G360BSM-G360FSM-G360FYSM-G360GSM-G360GYSM-G360MSM-G360SM-G5108SM-G5109SM-G5306WSM-G5308WSM-G5309WSM-G530ASM-G530AZSM-J7008SM-G530BTSM-G530FSM-G530FZSM-G530HSM-G530MSM-G530SM-G530WSM-C5000SM-C5010SM-C5018SM-C7000SM-A7009SM-G5510SM-G891ASM-G9300SM-G9308SM-G930ASM-C9000SM-G955WSM-G9350SM-G935ASM-G9500SM-G9508SM-C7018SM-G950USM-G950U1SM-G950WSM-G9550SM-G9558SM-G955USM-G955U1SM-G530YSM-G6000SM-G600FYSM-G7508SM-G7509SM-C900FSM-J320R4SM-G935R4SM-G935USM-G870ASM-T237SM-T321SM-T325SM-T335SM-T335LSM-T335KSM-T337SM-T337ASM-T337WSM-T355SM-T355CSM-T355YSM-T357ASM-T357WSM-T365SM-T365MSM-T365NSM-T365YSM-T365F0SM-T385SM-T385CSM-T385MSM-T385NSM-T385DSM-T525SM-T535SM-T537ASM-T555SM-T555CSM-T555YSM-T567SM-T587SM-T719SM-T719CSM-T719YSM-T818SM-T818ASM-T818TSM-T818VSM-T818WSM-T819SM-T819CSM-T819YSM-T825SM-T825CSM-T825YSM-T827SM-T905SCV31SCV33SCV34SCV37SC-04G403SC404SCSC-02HSC-02JSC-03HSC-03JSC-01KSM-N950WSM-N950USM-N950U1SM-N950UXSM-N9500SM-N9508SM-J250FSM-J250GSM-J250MSM-J3119S
and many more  *New Exynos (3 Credits Needed)*SC04JSM-G950FSM-G950FDSM-G950NSM-G955FSM-G955FDSM-G955NSM-N950FSM-N950FDSM-N950NSM-A320FSM-A320FDSM-A320FLSM-A320YSM-A520FSM-A520FDSM-A520KSM-A520LSM-A520SSM-A520WSM-A530FSM-A530FDSM-A530WSM-A720FSM-A720FDSM-A720FNSM-A720SSM-A720LSM-A730FSM-A730FDSM-J327ASM-J327AZSM-J327USM-J327WSM-J727ASM-J727AZSM-J727SSM-J727USM-J330FSM-J330FDSM-J330FNSM-J330GSM-J330GMSM-J330LSM-J330NSM-J530FSM-J530FDSM-J530FMSM-J530FMSM-J530KSM-J530GSM-J530GMSM-J530LSM-J530SSM-J530YSM-J530YMSM-J701FSM-J701FDSM-J701MSM-J701MTSM-J730FSM-J730FDSM-J730FNSM-J730FMSM-J730GSM-J730GMSM-J730KSM-J326AZSM-G390FSM-G390WSM-G390YSM-G610MSM-G570FSM-G570MSM-G570YSM-P585SM-P585MSM-P585N0SM-P585YSM-P587SM-P588CSM-T395SM-T39   
* Developer provides 
support only for those phones which are on the list of supported. Not 
all servicing features can be applied to some supported models, due to 
difference of hardware / software versions. Complete list of supported 
models you can find on the official product page, or on theالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 02:08 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

